# What do I use to attach metal balusters to the railing?



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Going to replace the old white wooden balusters on the stair with metal ones. I bought the feet for the balusters, but what type of glue/caulk/substance should I use to secure the balusters in the hole? Liquid nails?


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I replaced some for a customer a couple of years ago. If I remember correctly, I glued the bottom and put a screw in the top. You have to buy the boots that fit over the end for the top and bottom to cover up everything. You may also have to cut the length down on some of them. 
Ken


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hopefully they are too long so you can drill a hole both top and bottom.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Available Sizes: 10 fl. oz., 28 fl. oz.

Color When Dry: Off-white

*Where to Buy*

Within: 5 miles 10 miles 25 miles 50 miles

Share Print


*LoctiteÂ® PL 375Â® Heavy Duty Construction Adhesive*




Overview
Features
Technical Data
Directions
LoctiteÂ® PLÂ® 375 VOC Heavy Duty Construction Adhesive is a versatile premium grade adhesive for more demanding construction jobs. Provides a professional strength bond with exceptional holding power for a wide variety of building materials. It is tough, long lasting and moisture resistant. Bridges irregularities on uneven surfaces. For indoor and outdoor use. Low VOC formulation meets stringent State and Federal regulatory requirements.


*Other Recommended Product Solutions*

LoctiteÂ® Epoxy Heavy Duty



*Recommended For*


Installing sub-floors, metal and wood studs or strapping to concrete, wood furring strips to concrete floors for carpet installation, mounting paneling, and much more
Bonding to a large variety of building materials including wood, concrete, brick, drywall, metal, fiberglass panel, wallboard and cork
*Not Recommended For*


Underwater applications or permanent water immersion
Applications requiring temperature resistance greater than 170Â°F (77Â°C)
Bonding two non-porous surfaces
Use on mirrors and metals that will corrode
Cement Board (Durockâ„¢)
Polyethylene, polypropylene, Nylonâ„¢ or Teflonâ„¢
Exterior applications where rain is expected within 24 hours


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

For a 36" handrail system We use the 26" aluminum ballasters and drill a 3/4" paddle bit hole into the top and bottom 2x4 about 1-1/4" deep. It is kind of a pain to put it together but that's how I do it here in SA. For the bottom rail I use a cut off 2x4 to keep it off the floor 3.5". To get ur spacing take your measurement between post. Then divide by 4. Take the answer and round to the nearest whole number then divide that by the original measurement. That will give u your spacing not to exceed 4"


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

What are the dimensions of the metal ballusters? I did custom cabinets and trim for 9 years and at that time the ones we were using were 1/2x1/2. The wooden ones, if I remember right on the bottom there is a round dowel peg that would run about 3/4 to 7/8s on the top depending on if it was a flat run or on the stair steps would be about 1/2 to 5/8 give or take. hope fully you can get lucky on the handrail part. On the plate piece of wood (where the round bottom part of the baluster sits on/in) which we used to run about 6-7 inches wide, you can run another piece of 3/4 a little less wide than the existing plate and chisel out the new hole for the metal baluster. That really is the ideal way. Your going to end up fighting the ballusters trying to get them to stay centered in the large holes that the wooden ones left. Also its personal preference but if the new ballusters are square like I'm thinking, you can chisel them in pretty clean and not have to use the cover feet. To answer your question about the glue, it was a 3m product kind of like the epoxy that mixes itself in the dispensing straw. Don't use liquid nails. PM me if you have any questions or whatever. I can draw out different examples depending on what your working with, or post some pics if you can.I guess I should have said that first. Anyway post back and let me know what you ended up doing. Man I miss doing that stuff. Good times.:cheers:


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Interior or Exterior?


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been wanting to do the same thing. Where did you get the balusters?


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

thabeezer said:


> I've been wanting to do the same thing. Where did you get the balusters?


Lowes has a few different colors and styles


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

On the stair tread (or bottom rail) use a 5 minute clear epoxy with a static mixer nozzle. In the top, you can use a construction adhesive, such a subfloor adhesive. If you use the epoxy on top, it will drip out before it sets.

This is the ONLY proper way to attach metal balusters. Other ways will rattle...good luck.

Texas Irie has a good point of the holes that will be left. If you can, a chiseled hole looks many times better than a round hole. You can figure it though. The "metal feet" you are talking about generally look crappy. I would avoid if possible.


----------



## GMTK (Sep 8, 2008)

Interior. I've ordered a sample baluster from lowes and HD; going to let the wife choose what she wants. Will put the "shoes" on top and bottom to hide the holes and adhesive.









Baluster is $8.80 (but varies with style) and each shoe is $1.35.

They come 44 inch and I think that will fit perfect, may need to cut 2 inches off but won't know for sure until I pull the wooden ones out and see how deep the holes are.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

GMTK said:


> Interior. I've ordered a sample baluster from lowes and HD; going to let the wife choose what she wants. Will put the "shoes" on top and bottom to hide the holes and adhesive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at an actual stair company and you will have tons of more choices!!!

http://www.ljsmith.com/products.aspx?category=1&type=2

John


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

they just did mine. they drilled holes in the bottom and top. the bottom holes (floor) were deeper so that after they stuck them in the bottom, they could raise them to the top. not sure what glue they used, but they had the boot on them that covers the round hole they drilled out.


----------

